# diarrhea becuase of new food..what to do!?



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

So i got spud from the breeder on Sunday. She had him on spikes delight but didn't have any to offer or sell to me. I didn't want to force him onto new food but didn't know what else to do. He's been eating Innova dry cat food (the low fat kind) and today he has diarrhea. What should i do? I feel stuck because i cant really change the food again without risking more upset and i feel bad  that i don't have his old food to offer the new food to him slowly. Is there anything i can do to relieve his upset? ALSO...he's in the middle of quilling and pretty grumpy. i appreciate any feedback..im kinda stressed about it


----------



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

also, the stool isn't an odd color..no black ..no green..no red..


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Does he just have loose stool or is it true diarrhea? 

If it is just loose, it should clear up in a day or two, but I would suggest going to the health food store and getting acidolphilus. Its usually kept cold and look for one with a high count. Sprinkle some on his food the next time he eats. Acidolphilus is a probiotic and it will help settle his GI.

If it is really diarrhea, meaning he is having very watery stool and frequent movements, then he will need to see a veterinarian very soon. Real diarrhea can dehydrate a hedgehog (especially a baby) very quickly and cause even more problems.

Again if it is just looser than normal stool and you don't see improvement after 24-48 hrs, or if it becomes more frequent, or gets even more watery, its time to see a veterinarian as well.


----------



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

now that u say that it's just loose really..and not constant. He's actually only had one loose movement all day. But what should i do about the food situation?
And i cant really get to a health food store soon, is there anything else (possibly more readily available) that is mild and can soothe a hedgies stomach?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you cannot get the old food, I'd keep on with the new. I wouldn't add anything else new at the moment though. No mealworms, fruits, vegetables, etc. I've had to fast switch like you did a few times with rescues who came with either completely bad foods or unknown diets. They can get really loose stools, and/or green stools. Usually after a day or two you'll start to see improvement. Just watch for any other changes. More watery, more frequent, red/black stools, not eating/drinking, lethargy, weight loss or other signs of illness. If you do, then get him into a vet asap.


----------



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Since you cannot get the old food, I'd keep on with the new. I wouldn't add anything else new at the moment though. No mealworms, fruits, vegetables, etc. I've had to fast switch like you did a few times with rescues who came with either completely bad foods or unknown diets. They can get really loose stools, and/or green stools. Usually after a day or two you'll start to see improvement. Just watch for any other changes. More watery, more frequent, red/black stools, not eating/drinking, lethargy, weight loss or other signs of illness. If you do, then get him into a vet asap.


thanks..that makes me feel a whole lot better. I was feeling a little guilty that i had no choice. I will be keeping a close eyes on him. I cant really get to a health store soon, but is there anything else that can soothe a hedgies tummy? something mild and more accessible?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you cannot get the acidolphilus and/or another probiotic, then I wouldn't worry about it. By the time you get it, its likely to be unneeded.

I always feel guilty too, but sometimes you don't have a choice and you just have to deal with the aftermath. Some of them do fine, and others do like yours and get loose stools.


----------



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> If you cannot get the acidolphilus and/or another probiotic, then I wouldn't worry about it. By the time you get it, its likely to be unneeded.
> 
> I always feel guilty too, but sometimes you don't have a choice and you just have to deal with the aftermath. Some of them do fine, and others do like yours and get loose stools.


Yeah, hopefully it all goes smoothly. im just worried about his drinking enough. It's hard to tell from a bowl but ill just trust that if he's thirsty he'll drink, i just havent seen him do it. He's not going constantly so he hopefully isn't dehydrated. Im just a new worried mama ha. :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can try feeding a small bit of unseasoned (pure) pumpkin, usually found in the baking isle of grocery stores, or squash baby food. Sometimes it helps with loose stools.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How are things going? Any improvement?


----------

